# My full planted cherry shrimp tank



## Gohitit (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi all...

This aquarium is 30 liter. Only plants, cherry shrimps and two little dwarf plecos... 

1,5 years ago:










Last summer:







1-2 months ago:











And now:


----------



## HolyAngel (Nov 3, 2010)

Wow! This tank grew in *very* nicely! 

What are the specs on this though? Just wondering really ^^ tank dimensions and lighting would be interesting to know, do/did you dose or use co2 or ferts as well? 

Nice Tank! Keep up the good work


----------



## AQUASAUR (Aug 13, 2005)

WOW, pretty good looking Planted tank, my friend! 
Very solid red color on that Red Chery shrimp also!
Looking forward for more shots...


----------



## Gohitit (Sep 17, 2008)

Dimensions: 25*30*40 cm.

I didn't use CO2. I use only a little light.


----------

